# Spotted an intersting CO2 product tonight...



## gafftaper (Mar 5, 2007)

I was at Lowe's tonight (just like Home Depot for those of you who don't have one) making a last minute frantic purchase during tech. As I walked past the tool department my neck snapped to attention as my feet came to a screeching halt. What are those little bottles my brain screamed... they say C02!! All thoughts of the tech that desperately needed my presence faded, as I was drawn toward the display. A belt clipped, C02 powered, portable pneumatic tool kit. Hmm... tiny portable fog machine? 

So here's the deal. The stuff is sold by Kobalt... which I think is Lowe's house brand. But it's apparently made by blue rhino the propane tank exchange people. They have a regulator kit for $100 that screws onto these cute little C02 bottles. The regulator input looks sort of like what sits on my barbecue at home... but it was kind of hard to tell in the package. The output is just a standard quick release for hooking up to your pneumatic tools... which could easily be fitted with a standard blow gun nozzle. They have these nicely sized little 9oz and 20oz bottles, that apparently you exchange for a full one just like the propane tanks. It's an area that would need a little SAFE experimentation, but it seems like there are a lot of potential special effects uses for this little guy.


----------



## PyroGoBooooom (May 15, 2007)

Wow...that could be used for thousands of applications. Right now I'm thinking I need to find one and adapt it for a confetti/streamer cannon. The civic theatre is doing "Seussical" this fall and I want to knock socks off tech wise.


----------



## Logos (May 15, 2007)

And the blasted thing will probably be illegal in Australia


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 15, 2007)

if they weren't so expensive i could justify getting one... however as of now no actual need for something like that to justify the price...

maybe in a year or two


----------



## Radman (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like a glorified paintball gun.


----------



## SHARYNF (May 15, 2007)

Here is a larger version of the system which probably would give you a more reasonable working time on the tank

http://www.pangaea-expeditions.com/powertank/

Sharyn


----------



## icewolf08 (May 16, 2007)

Radman said:


> Sounds like a glorified paintball gun.



I was thinking the same thing. You could get a CO2 or HPA tank for paintball and a remote line (most of which have standard quick release fittings) and have the same thing. Take it to your local paintball shop for refills. If you find the right paintball places they often have frequent fill deals like every 5 or 10 get one free.

Of course the thing that you really need to pay attention to if you use CO2 is that unless they are anti-siphon tanks they need to stay upright or you will draw liquid CO2 into the regulator and freeze everything up.


----------



## Hughesie (May 16, 2007)

Logos said:


> And the blasted thing will probably be illegal in Australia




mmm true 

damm it stupid howard

he allows war but not c02 tank products

though war is in his name

hoWARd


----------



## wolf825 (May 17, 2007)

Logos said:


> And the blasted thing will probably be illegal in Australia


Usually the opposite is true--all the FUN stuff--the stuff a stupid person can really hurt themself with, is often OK overseas cause folks there are smart and have common sense enough to be responsible for their own actions...but those products are often banned from America for "safety concerns" cause somewhere some idiot will put their eye out with it or drop it on their toe and sue.... 
-w


----------



## Logos (May 17, 2007)

You're not alone. I ahve lived in the UK and Australia and they never will let me have the really good toys anywhere


----------



## Hughesie (May 21, 2007)

sigh, why does everything have to be safe


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> sigh, why does everything have to be safe



Because with globalisation and such, we are more americanised and with that comes and attitude of nothing can be my own fault, I'll sue someone and make it their fault. So insurance companies step is and say there is too good a chance of us having to pay up on X and so you can't do it... Apologies to those yanks which understand the concepts of an accident and common sense for the generalisation.


----------

